# Two E&m Same Day



## michelef65 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking for information on two E&M codes billed on the same day for different providers. We saw a patient in our office and sent him to a specialist office. Our claim is not being denied as service provider by another provider. What modifier can I rebill with? Also I have the same problem with a hospital patient. My provider and another provider from a different practice saw the same patient on the same day.
Thanks for any help you can give me.
Michele


----------



## kbarron (Nov 3, 2007)

*Two E&M on same day*

Are you using the same dx? EG: Pt goes to PCP with arm swollen and bruised from fall from. Pt then sent to ortho, ortho says arm broken.  Hospital: Pt shows up @ ER with abd pain,  ER DOC calls surgeon to do consult, surgeon consulted gives pt dx of bowel obstruction, Surgeon admits pt, Int Med called in to pre op as pt is on beta blockers....Different specialties saw the pt on the dame day with diff diagnosis codes as primary.  Good luck


----------

